# Average speed of your hybrid bike



## Soup890 (6 Jan 2014)

Hi everyone I have been cycling for about 9 months now. I do 124 miles a week. 

I have a specialized sirrus sport 2014 model. My average speed is 13mph. 

Is this good average speed on a rigged hybrid bike?

And what is your average speed on a hybrid bike?

Thank you guys and girls


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Jan 2014)

It depends 

Sounds like a decent average to me, but is that on the flat or on a hillier route? What size tyres etc....


----------



## Chris Norton (6 Jan 2014)

Pretty average to me. I do about the same on the winter tyres and about 15 when out on it's summer skinnys. A lot will depend on your riding position and you simply cannot compare a hybrid to a roadie so don't even go there. 

Enjoy your bike and stop worrying about average speeds though.


----------



## Soup890 (6 Jan 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> It depends
> 
> Sounds like a decent average to me, but is that on the flat or on a hillier route? What size tyres etc....



It's mostly flat road it has 700cc tyres. Also when peddling do I push down on the the peddles to gain speed or do I just simply rotate my legs??


----------



## Osprey (6 Jan 2014)

13mph is a decent average for a hybrid. Your best gauge is how that improves over the following months. I'm only averaging 14.2 on my Secteur Elite but that is over serious undulating roads in South Wales. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GrasB (6 Jan 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Is this good average speed on a rigged hybrid bike?


Sounds reasonable to excellent for anyone but a fit rower depending on the terrain.


----------



## morrisman (6 Jan 2014)

My average for last year was 12.63 on my heavy old Dawes Kalahari hybrid around the edge of the Chilterns


----------



## vickster (6 Jan 2014)

12-14mph average for me at the mo on (sub)urban roads on a Whyte Cambridge on 28mm Marathon plus. This is flat terrain but traffic, lights etc plus rack and trunk bag (with Abus Granit Beastie lock plus other stuff contained). Flat pedals not clipless

I am actually not a lot quicker on a roadbike, maybe 14-15mph average on similar routes...I think this is simply a product of too much urban detritus, i.e. traffic!

Would like to be quicker but it's cold and I have a knackered knee which is affecting my pedalling (  ) according to my riding buddy!


----------



## vickster (6 Jan 2014)

Soup890 said:


> It's mostly flat road it has 700cc tyres. Also when peddling do I push down on the the peddles to gain speed or do I just simply rotate my legs??


Do you ride clipless, that should help


----------



## Soup890 (6 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> Do you ride clipless, that should help


I don't have clipless peddles I just wear my nike trainers.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jan 2014)

It depends a lot on terrain, purpose etc. My old sirrus sports would be about 17.6mph on a pan flat coastal route, without lights (once out of town) but in town it'd only be under 14mph (and my computers dont count stopped time, so in reality it'd probably at a guess be 12mph)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jan 2014)

It sounds a reasonable average to me and I expect you'll be able to improve on that the more you ride.

I've been averaging between 12 and 15mph on a trekking bike with 700x35c tyres depending on the terrain, weather (I'm slower in the wind and cold), luggage and how energetic I'm feeling.

Something that for me has made a difference speed-wise was fitting bar ends, which give the option of a more stretched out riding position for those fast flat sections (a bit like riding on the hoods of a drop bar bike).


----------



## Dusty Bin (6 Jan 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Hi everyone I have been cycling for about 9 months now. I do 124 miles a week.
> 
> I have a specialized sirrus sport 2014 model. My average speed is 13mph.
> 
> ...



why is average speed important to you?


----------



## Soup890 (6 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> why is average speed important to you?


Because I want to start competing this year. I'm saving up for a road bike. I have goals to achieve.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jan 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Because I want to start competing this year. I'm saving up for a road bike. I have goals to achieve.


What are the goals?


----------



## Dusty Bin (6 Jan 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Because I want to start competing this year. I'm saving up for a road bike. I have goals to achieve.



If you're talking road/circuit racing, then 13mph avg is a long way short of the kind of fitness needed, IMO. If you can average closer to 20mph on a flat route, you will be in the ballpark...


----------



## Rasmus (6 Jan 2014)

I have the same bike 

My commute average speed is slightly higher, maybe ~14 mph, and fully urban.

If you're doing 100+ miles a week at 13 mph, I'd say you have an excellent base level for longer/faster rides. I'd suggest trying some longer rides on the hybrid on a weekend. The Sirrus Sport can handle that no problem.


----------



## Soup890 (6 Jan 2014)

Rasmus said:


> I have the same bike
> 
> My commute average speed is slightly higher, maybe ~14 mph, and fully urban.
> 
> If you're doing 100+ miles a week at 13 mph, I'd say you have an excellent base level for longer/faster rides. I'd suggest trying some longer rides on the hybrid on a weekend. The Sirrus Sport can handle that no problem.



Thanks mate much appreciated. Are you enjoying your bike? I have mud guards fitted on mine. The seat was really firm to start off with but I'm use to it. The bike is amazing to ride and I'm glad I purchased it.


----------



## Soup890 (6 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> If you're talking road/circuit racing, then 13mph avg is a long way short of the kind of fitness needed, IMO. If you can average closer to 20mph on a flat route, you will be in the ballpark...


Ok thanks, what type of racing do you think will suit me as I really want to do something this year?


----------



## Dusty Bin (6 Jan 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Ok thanks, what type of racing do you think will suit me as I really want to do something this year?



I have no idea to be honest, as I know nothing about you. On the face of it though, you will need to up your game a bit (a lot) if you want to compete on tarmac.

It's do-able though. Almost anyone can improve if they are prepared to put the work in...


----------



## Kies (6 Jan 2014)

Sirrus Elite - winter on stock 28c tyres - 13 ish MPH average, summer is 16MPH on 23c tyres. I tend to carry more balast around my middle in winter


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Ok thanks, what type of racing do you think will suit me as I really want to do something this year?


How about joining a club? Get used to riding with others. You can do it on a Sirrus if you want, maybe pop some 25mm tyres on it. My understanding is a slower club run will be 15-17mph average over around 50 miles


----------



## Rasmus (7 Jan 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Thanks mate much appreciated. Are you enjoying your bike? I have mud guards fitted on mine. The seat was really firm to start off with but I'm use to it. The bike is amazing to ride and I'm glad I purchased it.



Yeah, I'm enjoying it too. No chance of going mudguard-free in Scotland 

It's my commuter/town bike/workhorse, so I never really push it for speed over any sort of distance. I used to do long rides on my previous hybrid, though.

I have no racing experience, so can't really advise too much. As others have said, though, you would need to up the pace considerably. A road bike will help, but you can get prepared already now by getting your body used to an increased effort.


----------



## helston90 (7 Jan 2014)

I wouldn't worry about the whole hybrid/ road bike thing. My Giant Rapid is of a similar bread to your Sirrus but with more road orientated gearing but can easily keep up with my road bike riding buddies. 
You do need to keep putting in the mileage however- how about doing a few short fast rides to try to get your average up (if your average is your only training tool?) and then getting the distance up?
I don't get many long rides in so make my commutes count by being 17-21mph over a 12.5 mph each way- I do however suck at anything greater than 30 miles as I try to maintain this speed.


----------



## Longshot (7 Jan 2014)

I did the RideLondon 100 last year on a Sirrus Elite and averaged 14mph for that.


----------



## compo (7 Jan 2014)

My average was around the 12/13mph mark but during the autumn and to now I have been struggling to maintain 10mph. A recent trip to the hospital for a check up solved the reason. Since July I have put on 10kgs in weight. Although I have done plenty of cycling my diet went to pot and I have just been eating too much. Back to some discipline now and I have dropped a couple of pounds so far!


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jan 2014)

My speed is defo slower on my hybrid compared to my road bike, hybrid is 13kg with 700x38c tyres whereas my roadie is 10kg and 23mm tyres, usually around 12-14 on the hybrid and not much faster on the roadie but usually 13-16mph


----------



## MattMM (7 Jan 2014)

My Ridgeback hybrid is just less than 11KG and I'm a) a newbie of just over a month experience and b) built like the proverbial 6' 3" brick outhouse. I can hit about 15-16 mph on a flat stretch but I live in a hilly area, so average out around 9-10mph with climbs. This will, of course, hopefully improve with experience


----------



## Glow worm (7 Jan 2014)

My average on the hybrid is normally around 11-12mph on the commute. Speed is of no importance to me compared to enjoying the ride. I could probably up it a little if I could be ar$ed


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jan 2014)

Trek hybrid on 38mm tyres was normally 12-14 average depending on how many hills, road bike used the same effort to get 15-17 average.
At the moment I'm happy on any bike at 10 mph..


----------



## Rustybucket (7 Jan 2014)

I average 14 to 15mph in the morning (no traffic) and about 12 to 13mph on the way home (lots of traffic)


----------



## Leodis (9 Jan 2014)

My average is 12mph on a hybrid over the past couple of years, mainly because I commute through Leeds center and around 16mph on road bike.


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Jan 2014)

City commutes tend to feature lots of junctions and heavy traffic. My commuting speed tends be between 12-14mph depending on those factors. If you want an indicator of your potential race speed, then you need to get out on the open road and put the hammer down.

If you're new to road cycling and want to compete, why not join a local club and take part in a few club TTs? You don't need to worry about how quick you are in relation to everyone else. Just enjoy it and do your best.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> I have no idea to be honest, as I know nothing about you. On the face of it though, you will need to up your game a bit (a lot) if you want to compete on tarmac.
> 
> It's do-able though. Almost anyone can improve if they are prepared to put the work in...


Wot e said.
After a bit of a google cat 2/3/4 races average about 23-24 mph


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Jan 2014)

Due to 'wide load' on bike, I can be between 10-12...


----------



## s7ephanie (10 Jan 2014)

5 mph up hills 10-12 mph on flat


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Jan 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Wot e said.
> After a bit of a google cat 2/3/4 races average about 23-24 mph


Average speed in a group is considerably different to average speed on a solo ride. Most of the circuit races I ride run are off at around 24-26mph, but I struggle to maintain over 19mph av on a solo training ride.


----------



## Soup890 (10 Jan 2014)

Wha


cyberknight said:


> Wot e said.
> After a bit of a google cat 2/3/4 races average about 23-24 mph



What work do I need to put in. Any advice would be useful? Thanks


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Jan 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Wha
> 
> 
> What work do I need to put in. Any advice would be useful? Thanks



The first thing you need to do is generally increase your aerobic fitness, by pushing yourself into the red on a regular basis.


----------



## Leodis (10 Jan 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Wha
> 
> 
> What work do I need to put in. Any advice would be useful? Thanks



Peddle harder


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Jan 2014)

Leodis said:


> Peddle harder



Pedal?


----------



## Leodis (10 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> Pedal?



Thats the one


----------



## MarkF (10 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> The first thing you need to do is generally increase your aerobic fitness, by pushing yourself into the red on a regular basis.



Living and commuting in West Yorkshire, I am rarely out of the red. My hybrid is shod with M+ 35 mm's, I'd guess my average speed is 18 mph, uphill......on the flat I can't tell, my eyes are streaming and time & space are warped rendering my computer useless.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2863277, member: 259"]...on a road bike. [/quote]
Indeed .
I am no racer and i would be in the veteran class if i had time to train , i can hang onto the fast club run most of the way untill they put the hammer down at the end of a ride and my average can still be close to 21 mph .
The reverse is also true, commuting home on an icy route this morning my average was 14 mph but i was really taking it steasy because the roads were slick and i ware scared so there was no **** left


----------



## Mr_Grieve (11 Jan 2014)

I think you're being very optimistic hoping to compete this year. I've been cycling for a similar time with a similar average speed on a Spesh Crosstrail with 38 tyres. There's no way I'd consider competing but then again I 'm a fat forty-something bloke; you may be younger with more scope for improvement.

I've just ordered my first road bike in 30 years and have entered a couple of sportives (and will likely enter more). As everyone will tell you, these are not races but are usually timed so you can set yourself targets (mine are just to complete them). Maybe this would be something you'd want to consider.

Another suggestion, if you have an iphone or android phone, is to try Strava. You'll be able to compare your times over segments and find out where you are in the pecking order.


----------

